# Forget our secret....here it is....



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We were going to keep this a secret, but why not share? DH has finally agreed that we can adopt a 2nd fluff :chili:. As you all know, I've wanted to rescue for quite a while. I have plenty of concerns though, so I will be taking it slow (which is not my usual style lol) and really waiting to see if and/or when the right fluff comes in to our lives. One step at a time....

Bella had an initially bad attitude with my Mom's Yorkie when they stayed with us about a week ago. I did all the introductions completely wrong so that blame falls on me :smilie_tischkante:. After the first night they quickly became best buddies. She did try to hide from the puppy (who is 4 months old) when the puppy nipped and played too much. So, we are thinking a slightly older fluff might be a better fit for her. She has been so sad since Saban (the Yorkie) left...it really is heart breaking. I never realized how bored she was until this experience. 

Anyway, we live in Virginia and I can travel by car to get our new fluff, but I would be traveling with just Bella alone, so I don't want to go too far. Needless to say our pockets aren't incredibly deep, so flying to get a fluff isn't in the cards for us. If it's meant to be it will be and the right fluff that needs a forever home will come our way. We are only interested in rescuing a full maltese - no mixed breeds (thank you allergy issues lol). What is a reasonable rehoming fee for me to consider for rescuing a fluff? If you guys run across rescues that you think might be a good fit for us, please message me  . Thanks and welcome to our journey....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh and yes Janene I will honor my promise that if we have a new Malt in our family before Christmas I WILL decorate for the holidays lol!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh YAY Bridget!!! That's wonderful news! I'd say talk to Marti...I know she has fostered some absolutely precious maltese recently and so she may know of some available for adoption currently. Good luck in your search. I am so excited for you, DH and Bella!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh oh...how exciting...something to look forward to. I hope you find your baby before Xmas so we can see your precious one sitting in an overly decorated house for the holidays


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Nida! Marti and I messaged this a.m. and we've put in an application with SCMR since they seem to be the closest to VA. Marti's current foster isn't a great fit for us (the fluffs wouldn't likely be a good match together personality wise), but her forever family is out there somewhere. Until then she's in great hands  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL Joanne! You know how much I just LOVE decorating for the holidays :HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bridget, I am so excited for you and your new baby. Best of luck in your search and hoping the right baby rescues you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Tracey! I hope little Ben is feeling much better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy that some lucky little fluff is going to get the most loving wonderful home. Yay, I can't wait until you find him or her. :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh boy oh boy......I sure hope we...errrrr..you can find the perfect pup soon....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bridget,

I am so happy for you, I hope you find the perfect fit. What great news, congrads.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How exciting. I hope you find your little one before Christmas - you could name her Merry! Looking forward to seeing those holiday pics for the video


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Now if that doesn't put you in the Christmas Spirit, nothing will!! Yay!!!! Lucky you and lucky new fluff!!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - as you already know I'm really happy for you and know you'll find just the right Maltese. This will definitely be a perk up before the holidays if it happens by then. But if it's later, just know it's meant to be.
As for a rehoming fee, rescues usually charge a few hundred dollars for adoptions. You're not really paying for the puppy you're getting but investing in the rescue which needs the money to keep their mission going. The younger and more attractive the dog, often the higher the fee. I don't think they call it a rehoming fee. I just think of a rehoming fee as someone on Craigslist who's trying to "sell" the dog they don't want. Rescue is so much the better way to go. Good luck. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Oh oh...how exciting...something to look forward to. I hope you find your baby before Xmas so we can see your precious one sitting in an overly decorated house for the holidays


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> How exciting. I hope you find your little one before Christmas - you could name her Merry! Looking forward to seeing those holiday pics for the video


:HistericalSmiley:
That would be a funny name for a guy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:

We are doing the happy dance in Vienna---not Vienna, VA. either! But maybe they heard the great news there & they are doing it as well! Gee, I think I even hear the angels singing! Is that the Hallelujah Chorus? Of course!:wub::wub:
I will keep my eyes open for the perfect "fit", and you try to keep from having one until your new baby is safely in your arms. 
Oh my. . . it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!
Yay Ted!:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Kathy  ! We are so excited!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The A Team said:


> oh boy oh boy......I sure hope we...errrrr..you can find the perfect pup soon....


 
:HistericalSmiley:Thank you! LOL!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Bridget,
> 
> I am so happy for you, I hope you find the perfect fit. What great news, congrads.


Thank you! Finding the perfect fit really is key. I want our fluff and Bella to really have the bond that our old babies who are now at the bridge had. It was always so comforting to know how much they loved each other. :wub:



mdbflorida said:


> How exciting. I hope you find your little one before Christmas - you could name her Merry! Looking forward to seeing those holiday pics for the video


Thank you! It would be exciting to have our new "baby" before Christmas, but who knows if it will happen. I know Janene and my Mom would like that since they are pushing for me to decorate and put up that plastic Christmas tree lol :innocent:.



Furbabies mom said:


> Now if that doesn't put you in the Christmas Spirit, nothing will!! Yay!!!! Lucky you and lucky new fluff!!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Thank you! I'm normally not a fan of "getting a puppy for Christmas", but in our case it's just the luck of the timing. I was stunned when DH came out of the blue and said he was up for our new addition! Even Bella looked at me like, "Did Daddy really just say I can have a brother/sister....Yeah Me!" lol. :chili: 



Snowbody said:


> Bridget - as you already know I'm really happy for you and know you'll find just the right Maltese. This will definitely be a perk up before the holidays if it happens by then. But if it's later, just know it's meant to be.
> As for a rehoming fee, rescues usually charge a few hundred dollars for adoptions. You're not really paying for the puppy you're getting but investing in the rescue which needs the money to keep their mission going. The younger and more attractive the dog, often the higher the fee. I don't think they call it a rehoming fee. I just think of a rehoming fee as someone on Craigslist who's trying to "sell" the dog they don't want. Rescue is so much the better way to go. Good luck. :chili:


Thank you Sue and thanks for all of your support and messages with me. It truly helped :wub:. It's fun to think about it all coming together and getting another baby, but as much as I want to rush, I really am preparing to wait if that's what's meant to be. I would prefer to go through a rescue group, but we are also opening to rescuing from Craigslist etc. I will let my instincts guide me so that I know we are truly rescuing a fluff from a bad situation, instead of just buying a fluff. It will take lots of investigating, but it will be worth it to have our forever baby in our lives. :thumbsup:



edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> That would be a funny name for a guy!


It sure would lol! We are open to either a boy or a girl. My hesitation with a boy is the whole "marking" thing. Not sure about all that :smilie_tischkante: lol.



edelweiss said:


> :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> We are doing the happy dance in Vienna---not Vienna, VA. either! But maybe they heard the great news there & they are doing it as well! Gee, I think I even hear the angels singing! Is that the Hallelujah Chorus? Of course!:wub::wub:
> I will keep my eyes open for the perfect "fit", and you try to keep from having one until your new baby is safely in your arms.
> ...


Oh I wish you were in Vienna Virginia! Thank you for all the love Sandi! We'll just have to wait and see about God's timing to determine if I have to honor my promise to put up the Christmas decorations lol :innocent:.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So you came out with your secret! LOL!!! Ok you better keep up with your promise! Hmmmm do I hear the sound of the decorations coming out!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> So you came out with your secret! LOL!!! Ok you better keep up with your promise! Hmmmm do I hear the sound of the decorations coming out!


LOL ~ we shall see ....  !


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Bridget, that is such exciting news :chili::chili:. I drive to south Fl. East & West coasts and southern Alabama and could help with transport. Keep that in your hopper if needed.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Such exciting news! I would eventually like to rescue another fluff but need to wait until I get Lily trained and listening better. :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Polly's mom said:


> Oh Bridget, that is such exciting news :chili::chili:. I drive to south Fl. East & West coasts and southern Alabama and could help with transport. Keep that in your hopper if needed.


 
Thank you so much  !


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

mrsmediauph said:


> Such exciting news! I would eventually like to rescue another fluff but need to wait until I get Lily trained and listening better. :aktion033:


Thank you! Your Lily is an absolute cutie :wub:.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just spoke with Mary Palmer at NorthCentral. They have so many loving and beautiful little fluffs that need their forever homes. I just wish they weren't a 15 hour drive from our house  . Something to consider....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just spoke with Mary Palmer at NorthCentral. They have so many loving and beautiful little fluffs that need their forever homes. I just wish they weren't a 15 hour drive from our house  . Something to consider....


I wonder if any of the other members here on SM can help you out??? As I know you always help others when in need! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sooooo B what is on your agenda today?????? Hmmmm ADC? Adopt/decorate/celebrate LOL!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I'm so glad that Ted finally said "yes". I know that the right fluff will come along and that Bella will be an awesome sister. And that means that I will soon have another Godpuppy too.

I know that NCMR has several adorable fluffs that are being fostered and I'm sure that SCMR does too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How exciting! I know Arkansas may not be in any of those paths, but I would volunteer to do a leg on a delivery!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

What age are you looking at? Do you want a boy or girl? How far will you travel? I looked at petfinder in VA I saw some possibilites.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

How exciting!!! :chili: keep us in the loop!!

Yes there are so many little cuties at NCMR, I just wish it was within driving distance for u  I live in the Chicago burbs and would help transport a leg of the trip!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's very exciting news! I am sure that whatever lucky little soul finds its way to you...it will have the very best life! YAY!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you contacted United Maltese Rescue? I have volunteered for them in the past. I have been fortunate enough to be invited to many of their adopoter events and it is a great group. This is their region MD, DC, VA.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wish I could respond to everyone! Thanks you guys for all the love. Yall are such a wonderful family and when our new fluff joins our family he/she will be very blessed to have discovered their SM family too  . Fran, we are looking for a fluff around 3 years old or younger - since Bella is 2 we think that range is probably best. Petfinder isn't working well for some reason. It's been telling me for days they are doing maintenance and no need to report the issue - that they are aware of it  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Carina, for some reason I have been having trouble locating any valid info for United Maltese Rescue. Are they still an active rescue? Just found one link that might work. I'll note back when I get through  . Thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh-somebody's going to have a new forever Mommy real soon. :innocent:
Good luck Bridget.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So excited for you!
Good luck with your search! :aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey B............... 

*Who We Are*

United Maltese Rescue (UMR) is dedicated to the rescue of Maltese dogs of all ages in need of new homes with loving families. We are committed to responsible pet ownership; all of our dogs are spayed/neutered and current on shots before placement. We currently confine our rescue efforts to the greater Washington, D.C. area (i.e., Maryland, Northern Virginia, the District of Columbia, and Baltimore and surrounding areas ). However, we will work with any rescue organization or shelter that needs our help to place Maltese in need of permanent or foster homes. We believe that the future well-being of our rescues is our most important responsibility. To meet this obligation, the long-term needs of our dogs are of utmost importance in the adoption process. We believe that if a dog requires re-homing because s/he cannot tolerate life with children or other pets or because s/he has separation anxiety or other issues, our job is to find a new home where such "irritants" do not exist. The welfare of our rescues always takes precedence in the adoption process. 
*Adopting a Friend*

Our adoption process requires that you first fill out a detailed application. To obtain an application, call 301/371-6442 (MD) or 703/435-3232 (VA). You can also e-mail us at [email protected], [email protected], or [email protected]; or print an application from our website (www.rescueamaltese.com) and send it to one of the UMR representatives listed on the application. You can also copy the application into Word and email it to any of us. You must provide us with personal references and a veterinary reference. Following an interview with a United Maltese Rescue representative, we will schedule a home visit. The purpose of this visit is simply to ensure that our rescue will be living in a safe and loving environment. An adoption fee of $250 is requested at the time of adoption. All of us work, so please give us your home number so we contact you and do not just provide a work number. We cannot contact folks during our (or your) work hours. We are all available after 7 PM by phone. 
*Updates*

. 
*Volunteering and Donations*

We are always looking for an extra pair of loving hands! If you can foster, make home visits, screen applicants, contact references, transport dogs or even help with updating our website, we would love to have you help us. Send an e-mail to [email protected] or call 703-435-3232. Donations are also greatly appreciated to help with veterinary care and other rescue-related expenses. 
*Come Visit Us!*

*http://www.rescueamaltese.com United Maltese Rescue 
116 Quietwalk La.> 
Herndon, VA 20170
Phone: 703-435-3232
Email: Click here for a list of pets at this shelter 

</FONT size="2">
*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*United Maltese Rescue*

one of the UMR links takes you to petfinder which shows 2 available for adoption through UMR. Don't how current the info is. But one is adorable in the photo. I know there is a lot more to this than a cute photo. Anyways good luck. :innocent:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Bridget that's great news!!! Just be patient as it may take a while to find just the right fit for you. Steve's adoption fee was $300 which may be on the high side. But I've seen more and I've seen less. I'll keep my eye out here too


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys  . I wanted to let you know that I'm awaiting a call from the foster Mommy of Jasper with SCMR. Here's his link: Chattanooga, TN - Maltese. Meet Jasper (GA) a Dog for Adoption.. Can't wait to learn more about this little cutie. Paws crossed!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Jasper would be easy transport leg for me. Good luck:chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Marcia that would be a big help. Paws crossed that we will be a great fit for his forever family  . I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that's exciting news. I'm sure you will find just the right pup.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Super exciting news! I'm so glad you were able to experience Bella being with another fluff . I hope you find the perfect little rescue fluff that fits right into your loving home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That is wonderful news, so exciting! I hope you find the perfect fluff for you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much yall  ! I had a wonderful long conversation with Jaspers foster Mommy last night and he sounds like a little dreamboat:wub:. I cannot imagine the thought of this precious baby alone in some scary Kentucky animal shelter. Thank God for rescue groups! Whether Jasper turns out to be our baby or another families, he will certainly be loved forever more. Oh and BTW, DH is really getting in on the excitement of a welcoming a new fluff in to our home. He even made a top 3 list of names for boys last night lol!  "Baxter" seems to be in the lead :chili:.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Jasper is adorable, I even like the name! Of course since DH warmed up to it, I would definitely let him name him.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL Mags ~ I think you are right. It's time for me to give a little bit. I told him he could write his list and I'd tell him which one (if any) would work! :HistericalSmiley:. Yeah I was only kidding....well sort of  . Good thing I adore the name Baxter.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the name Baxter too. My DH wanted to name Boo - Bubba or PUff Daddy and I nix that LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I like the name Baxter too. My DH wanted to name Boo - Bubba or PUff Daddy and I nix that LOL


Boo is a rockstar! Good call Mommy :aktion033:.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bridget, I'm late to the party here but congratulations! What a wonderful way to add to your fluff family!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Maggie and you are not late to the party at all  ! I know it's too early to fall in love, but I think I already have. I do believe little Jasper at SCMR sounds like the most perfect baby boy. Trying not to get my hopes up, but sometimes you just can't help yourself. I had the most wonderful long conversation with his foster Mommy last night and and it went great. We are now awaiting a home visit :chili: . If it doesn't work then it doesn't work out and we will move forward, but hopefully that won't be necessary :innocent:. I have even started rearranging the furniture in our living room to create the perfect little Maltese racetrack for Bella and maybe *Jasper/Baxter to do zoomies and spread out their toys. The room looks pretty empty right now, but it won't if we have a 2nd baby and all of their treasures spread out everywhere lol! Oh and I'm planning to got to Petsmart today to start shopping too. I cannot seem to help myself :wub:.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Bridget, congratulations! It's so exciting. I'm sure everything will work out with Jasper and you'll have your new baby boy at home soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, it IS beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

kilodzul said:


> Bridget, congratulations! It's so exciting. I'm sure everything will work out with Jasper and you'll have your new baby boy at home soon.


Thank you so much  . I hope you are right! 



edelweiss said:


> Yep, it IS beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


LOL Sandi! As I'm rearranging the house, I admit I am looking for a place to put up the Christmas tree. Of course now my DH wants 2 trees up! :w00t: The man has lost his mind! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank-you for working on adopting a rescue. AMAR also has rescues on the East Coast now and near you. So if this doesn't work out please contact our coordinator who is in New Jersey.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> That would be a funny name for a guy!


Not a big fan of Lord of the Rings? I know it is a guy thing. Merry is a male name for one of the Hobbits.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - that sounds great. Fingers and paws are crossed here for little Baxter - love Bella and Baxter. :wub::wub: I hope it works out and if not, love that Edie says AMAR has a Maltese in NJ who might fit the bill. If you needed a transport, you have lots of Jersyans here who could help get him closer to you. I could help out too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Not a big fan of Lord of the Rings? I know it is a guy thing. Merry is a male name for one of the Hobbits.


Thank you Walter. I stand corrected! In the infamous words of Maggie Thatcher---"I misspoke!" :brownbag::ThankYou:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Bridget, I have a nephew that goes to college in Rome, GA and his parents live in Charlotte, maybe he's going home for Thanksgiving and Baxter could hitch a ride?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Such great news! So exciting to get a new baby! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well did you get your christmas tree up yet? Hmmmm twas the night before christmas and all through the house Bella and her brother were chasing a mouse LMAO! Have a holly jolly christmas! Oh one tip depending on how big your xmas tree is, I would get a big enough box for the tree to sit on, that way you dont have to worry about them knocking into the tree or getting decorations off it, plus they wont try to use it as indoor plumbing! LOL


----------

